# How old is this "FOSGATE THE PUNCH" amp?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

FOSGATE PR-250 VINTAGE AMP 70's ROCKFORD FOSGATE OLD SCHOOL | eBay

I've never seen one with that kind of lettering, is it really from the 70's?


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

1978.

Old School Stereo: Vintage Fosgate Car Amps - PR 220 & PR-250 Pre-Rockford

What a fantastic youtube channel this man has ^


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

We've come a long way. Does it work?


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

The seller says he'll test it if you tell him how!


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

Haha. Should be pretty self explanatory. It even comes with it's own wiring.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nah, too much effort. 

I bet they thought it was worth 20 bucks when they wrote that though!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotta be careful hooking these up as they require 12v to be pulled from the amp for the turn on instead of a head unit providing 12v. I know it sounds strange, but the PR-7000, PR-220, PR-250, PR-235, PR-2100, etc. operated this way:



> All of these models switched on from current sensing (load sense) on the red remote wire, although later versions went to 12V+ in like modern amps.


I believe this quote was taken from TomTomJr, a huge Fosgate/RF collector and amp repair technician. I copied this info from the RF Vintage Forum before RF removed it at the end of 2011.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

BTW, I just got in a PR-250 with a big black box attached to the remote wire. The guy I got it from said it was just removed from the vehicle, so I'm gonna check it out to see what's in the "black box". TomTomJr mentioned before using a 12v light to pull current from the 12v "current sensing" wire.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's a 1977/78 Fosgate brochure showing off the PR-250


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

THAT takes me back. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> THAT takes me back.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


To your high school girlfriend? Julie Fosgate? 

Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> To your high school girlfriend? Julie Fosgate?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist...


Nope, just remember seeing those brand new on the shelf at Bill's Records and Tapes in Phoenix.
Good memory on your part though. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I just picked up that Amp about 20 minutes ago... I'll let you know if it works when I get it in a few days.... keith


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Doc ProMos said:


> I just picked up that Amp about 20 minutes ago... I'll let you know if it works when I get it in a few days.... keith


Keith, make sure you check out my posts above about the amp. If you hook up the 12v turn on to a +12v source, you will kill the amp (if it still works).

-Dereck


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanx, btw--i love ur website and I'm on it frequently.... I guess I should probably register....keith


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Bigdwiz... does that also apply to the PR-7000...??... I have one of those as well...


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Doc ProMos said:


> I just picked up that Amp about 20 minutes ago... I'll let you know if it works when I get it in a few days.... keith


I know...you out bid me. My iPad wouldn't update fast enough over cellular.  Let us know how it works.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

What a great collectors item. This came out about 10 years before I got into car audio, but I would love to have one.

Does anyone know what the actual specs on this is? MSRP?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe it's 50 watts x 2 and I think the MSRP was about $279.... Also I think it came out about 1978.... and was preceded by the PR-7000 which was around 1973.... I could be slightly off on those numbers but they are pretty close... keith


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I got one of these on CL a while back for $20. Sweet find!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Doc ProMos said:


> Bigdwiz... does that also apply to the PR-7000...??... I have one of those as well...


Yes. I'll get a chance in the future to discuss this in a video as I think it is very important for those who might buy one of these old amps. The early Fosgate amps were well known to have problems, but putting a +12v to the remote wire is an easy way to ruin your 35 year old vintage find!


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I just picked up another one on EBay for $25.... it's not in great shape but has the remote/Pre Amp which the other one did not.... neither of them are Type II... also picked up a Punch 40 today.... but even better than that is the PPI stuff I have coming in....


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Derek, you posted a link to a Fosgate amp timeline, but the link takes you back to the Rockford Fosgate website. Did you make a timeline to show what year each amp was in production? If so, can you refresh, repost or whatever...?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

bamelanc said:


> Derek, you posted a link to a Fosgate amp timeline, but the link takes you back to the Rockford Fosgate website. Did you make a timeline to show what year each amp was in production? If so, can you refresh, repost or whatever...?


My list is still a work in progress, SO glad I copied it before Rockford removed their vintage forum! I'll post it soon, maybe we can finally get the list completed...I wasn't getting much help from the RF forum


----------



## scott6058 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigdwiz said:


> Gotta be careful hooking these up as they require 12v to be pulled from the amp for the turn on instead of a head unit providing 12v. I know it sounds strange, but the PR-7000, PR-220, PR-250, PR-235, PR-2100, etc. operated this way:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this quote was taken from TomTomJr, a huge Fosgate/RF collector and amp repair technician. I copied this info from the RF Vintage Forum before RF removed it at the end of 2011.


Big D
I currently have a PR-2100 Fosgate type11 since early 80's and its been in storage for eons.
Might sell with the original box, but who knows.
Back to the topic of the red wire powering up the amp.
Best solution as told by then Fosgate tech is to wire two 4 ohm 5 watt resisters in series with a switch to ground. It worked flawlessly for me and should work well with all the old school PR Punch stuff from that era.
e-mail is [email protected] and
I enjoy your channel on youtube.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

scott6058 said:


> Big D
> I currently have a PR-2100 Fosgate type11 since early 80's and its been in storage for eons.
> Might sell with the original box, but who knows.
> Back to the topic of the red wire powering up the amp.
> ...


Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## iamthezio (Apr 7, 2015)

I realize this is an old post, but I have a Fosgate PR-220. SN A5777 if anyone would like it.

Been in a box since i removed it from my BMW 2002 in 1979. Would rather not throw it away. Probably should have, 20 years ago.


----------



## david in germany (Oct 7, 2009)

If you are giving it away, I will take it! And cover shipping. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

